# Random slow internet



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, my internet connection is being annoying recently. Some days it will be really quick and other days it really slow. I have scanned my computer and don't have any viruses or anything.

I have a NETGEAR DG834G wireless router. My normal connection speed is supposed to be 2.2mbps. Some days it is quick with no problems then other days it will take ages to lead a page or video.

The connection is 100% and no-one is else using the same connection and everything is encrypted.

Any ideas how to stop it going slow for no apparent reason?

Thanks


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Supply the following information please.

OS running on all affected systems
*Make & models* of all equipment (routers, network cards, modems).
Wired or wireless? 
What wireless encryption is in use? (WPA, WPA2, WEP, None)
Browsers being used (Firefox, IE, Safari, Opera,...)
What security software is installed? (Firewalls, AV, Spyware, Malware,...)

Open up a command prompt (Start > run > cmd)
Type the following bolded commands and post the results for each affected machine.

*ipconfig /all*
*ping www.google.com *
*ping 74.125.53.99*

Note: To post results of commands, alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > select all >
alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > copy > paste in a message here. If you are on
a computer that can't connect to the internet then paste the contents in a text document and save it to a
portable media like a flash drive, then use an internet capable machine to post the contents.


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

OS - Windows XP
Router - NETGEAR DG834G
Wireless
I think it's WEP. Not sure though.
Browser - Firefox
Security software - Avira Antivirus, Windows firewall

The wireless is also connected to an Xbox360 too, sometimes it is unplayable if anyone is loading videos on the computer and other days it works fine.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael 2>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : elara-035110920
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-83-08-F3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 29, 2009 1:59:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 30, 2009 1:59:29 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael 2>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [209.85.229.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.229.104: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=242
Reply from 209.85.229.104: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=242
Reply from 209.85.229.104: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=242
Reply from 209.85.229.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=242

Ping statistics for 209.85.229.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 65ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael 2>ping 74.125.53.99

Pinging 74.125.53.99 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.53.99: bytes=32 time=208ms TTL=47
Reply from 74.125.53.99: bytes=32 time=207ms TTL=47
Reply from 74.125.53.99: bytes=32 time=207ms TTL=47
Reply from 74.125.53.99: bytes=32 time=209ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 74.125.53.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 207ms, Maximum = 209ms, Average = 207ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael 2>


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Boot into safe mode with networking and see if you still have the slow down.


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's still slow. It's getting worse, it's taking a lot longer now just to load normal pages like this one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

McGlynn09 said:


> Yeah, it's still slow. It's getting worse, it's taking a lot longer now just to load normal pages like this one.


Well pages here take a long time to load anyways, so... you should use another website to judge that.


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

"sorry, **.**.*.* is not pingable from www.dslreports.com.

Please disable firewall ping protection. See this FAQ section for more information."

I've followed the FAQ and it still won't work. It says go into Windows firewall and tick the box saying 'allow incoming echo request'. It's ticked but I'm still getting this message.

Anyway here is the results I got.

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1655465/874f8


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Never mind figured it out.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2537770

Everything looks fine but I don't understand it lol :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks good, it's not the ISP connection, at least at that snapshot in time. :smile:

The problem here is you stated originally that this comes and goes, so you need to do this test when you're actually having the issue.


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's the thing, it's going really slow now and when I done the test. Maybe there is a problem somewhere else?


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1655465/874f8


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Connect directly to your modem, bypassing the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That last test fell on it's face, you had massive packet loss!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You should contact your ISP it looks like it is their problem.


----------



## McGlynn09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok, I'l do that. Is it likely they can/will do anything about it?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If they find out that it is their problem then yes you can tell them to fix it. They will only work on their equipment, which should include everything up to the modem. If everything checks out with their stuff then they won't be able to help you, as it isn't their problem.


----------

